# cherub bottomless portafilter



## James Cox (Jun 23, 2012)

Hey.. please help

I have a bottomless portafilter which I purchased with my cherub. I just can't get on with it ..for some reason it just piddles everywhere so I'm considering selling it.

Does anyone know if it will fit any machine other than the cherub?

Thanks


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Before you completely give up, might be worth trying with one of the IMS baskets. Since using one of them, my pours usually go dead centre.

What's your normal routine? Do you nutate for example before tamping?

Where is it coming out, of the bottom of the basket or over the top of the portafilter (which would suggest a seal needs replaced)?


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I wonder if your grind might be off along with your tamp technique. Try grinding finer and when you tamp, nutate (roll the tamp about in the basket) first before pressing.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I wonder if you also might need to tamp a little harder?


----------

